# Ceiling touch up



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

In the photo you can clearly see orange paint on the ceiling after I cut in the taupe. The ceiling was not in the bid but the last painter is leaving my job messy. The homeowner had left over ceiling paint so there was no issues for me. What do you do when there is no left over paint?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I can't see these pics either.

If it was a slick ceiling I would cut a piece of the top layer off and take it to get some paint matched and then skim the cut spot.. 

Can you do that in a closet and then fix the texture in the closet that you cut out? I can't see the pic so...


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Here is the pic


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

I would try and match a qt to it and even if its not dead on white on white at least it is not orange...


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

NO DO NOT TOUCH! ONLY AFTER THEY COMPLAIN CAN YOU REWORK IT FOR THE PAINTING OF THE CEILING! 

BEEN THERE DONE THAT! same Effin colors too! DON'T DO A THING!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Can you do that in a closet and then fix the texture in the closet that you cut out? I can't see the pic so...


I have done this a few times :thumbsup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Yo Tim.. i got stuck with repainting a ceiling for a customer that did this... i hit it; just the spots THEY farq'd up with a white paint.. they didn't like the look, and I did this over the top of what I was supposed to do. They bought the paint, but I had to spend an extra day painting the whole ceilings because they were not "happy" with the results.. 

no way. Never again.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

nEighter said:


> Yo Tim.. i got stuck with repainting a ceiling for a customer that did this... i hit it; just the spots THEY farq'd up with a white paint.. they didn't like the look, and I did this over the top of what I was supposed to do. They bought the paint, but I had to spend an extra day painting the whole ceilings because they were not "happy" with the results..
> 
> no way. Never again.


Not my first rodeo, I have it all under control Nate dog :thumbsup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

only lookin out for you brother man!


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

For the previous painters orange, I would just use some of the white paint that will be used to cover/fix what looks like taupe color on the ceiling :whistling2:


----------



## Paint Works (Aug 1, 2007)

johnisimpson said:


> For the previous painters orange, I would just use some of the white paint that will be used to cover/fix what looks like taupe color on the ceiling :whistling2:


:thumbup: I wasn't going to say it.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Paint Works said:


> :thumbup: I wasn't going to say it.


Lets see some pictures of your work you and him


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry Tim, just had to say it. It's not the best pic for seeing the color differences and left a big open door to come in and give you a hard time. 

But in the question you posed, I tend to lean towards some touchup (even if not exact) will be better than the orange spots. Just best to make sure the homeowner knows that you're doing a favor to improve another's mistake. I hate trying to get ceiling whites matched!


----------



## Paint Works (Aug 1, 2007)

timhag said:


> Lets see some pictures of your work you and him


 thats like asking for a reference, whos going to give a bad one.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Paint Works said:


> thats like asking for a reference, whos going to give a bad one.


Good or bad doesn't matter, where is your pictures?


----------



## Paint Works (Aug 1, 2007)

johnisimpson said:


> Sorry Tim, just had to say it. It's not the best pic for seeing the color differences and left a big open door to come in and give you a hard time.
> 
> But in the question you posed, I tend to lean towards some touchup (even if not exact) will be better than the orange spots. Just best to make sure the homeowner knows that you're doing a favor to improve another's mistake. I hate trying to get ceiling whites matched!


I lurked for a long time Tim, Not taking an open shot on you when its there is like saying no to free beer. You just don't do it.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Paint Works said:


> I lurked for a long time Tim, Not taking an open shot on you when its there is like saying no to free beer. You just don't do it.


Okay pal :thumbsup:


----------



## Paint Works (Aug 1, 2007)

Sorry Dont have to many pics on this computer

Sprayed Ceiling, Tiles, Rolled Walls and created Stripes, On outside of building too.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Paint Works said:


> Sorry Dont have to many pics on this computer
> 
> Sprayed Ceiling, Tiles, Rolled Walls and created Stripes, On outside of building too.


Nice buff job on the floor :thumbsup:


----------



## Paint Works (Aug 1, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## HeatherP (Mar 27, 2008)

"I tend to lean towards some touchup (even if not exact) will be better than the orange spots. Just best to make sure the homeowner knows that you're doing a favor to improve another's mistake"
I do the same thing but not till after my first coat (and after I have pointed it out to them) so the homeowner sees what a paint job is supposed to look like!:excl:


----------



## deach (May 11, 2008)

HeatherP said:


> "I tend to lean towards some touchup (even if not exact) will be better than the orange spots. Just best to make sure the homeowner knows that you're doing a favor to improve another's mistake"
> I do the same thing but not till after my first coat (and after I have pointed it out to them) so the homeowner sees what a paint job is supposed to look like!:excl:


Yep point it out, then show them your job. Or.........bid repainting the ceiling if the matching is such an issue.


----------



## painterdude (Jun 18, 2008)

point out the mess while you're looking at the job and tell the owner you can touch it up for nothin' but it may not match exactly. If they want it done over give them a price to include the ceiling. Either way it will look better than it does now. Tell them you hope they did it themselves and didn't pay someone. Let them know you go the extra mile. It'll lead to more work.


----------

